# Lloyds List



## ted harrison (Oct 16, 2009)

Is there a web site that allows access to back copies of Lloyds List? I am keen to get the details of a deep sea tow, when I was 4th Eng on Common Bros' Iron Horse about August / September 1962? One of my pals told me some months later when I was on leave, that he had read about it in the 'List'. would be grateful if anyone can point me in the right direction. Regards. Ted H.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Difficult.....but as they no longer have a paper only an online edition this site MAY assist......

http://www.rmg.co.uk/researchers/library/research-guides/lloyds/lloyds-list-indexes

geoff


----------

